
Artificial Intelligence Will Kill Our Grandchildren (Singularity) - doener
http://berglas.org/Articles/AIKillGrandchildren/AIKillGrandchildren.html
======
dalke
"Creationists are right to reject evolution."

That came out of left field. The rest of the essay is based on rejecting what
we know about evolution and species cooperation.

"In recent times our sex drive has been has been moderated by contraception,
which has aged mothers (and could have led to extinction)."

Okay then. File under non-interesting and ill-informed, and (to use an old
Usenet term) _plonk_.

P.S. dates from 2008 and/or 2012.

